# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Study: 5-ARIs Lower Prostate Cancer Progression Risk

## LowRoad

Männer die langfristig ein aktives Überwachungsprotokoll (AS; active surveillance) befolgten und gleichzeitig einen 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Inhibitor (5ARI  Finasterid/Dutasterid) einnahmen hatten eine niedrigere Progressionsrate im Vergleich zu denjenigen, die diese Medikamente nicht benutzten. Bei den Anwendern war es auch weniger wahrscheinlich, dass die aktive Überwachung abgebrochen werden musste.*Dieses Studienergebnis* wurde am Donnerstag auf dem 2016er Genitourinary Cancers Symposium in San Francisco präsentiert.

Das Ergebniss bestätigt frühere Forschungen, die eine schützende Wirkung von 5ARIs gegen PCa Progression zeigen konnten, wobei der Beobachtungszeitraum aber relativ kurz war.

Für die aktuelle Studie, führten die Forscher um Antonio Finelli, von der University of Toronto, eine retrospektiv untersucht an 288 Männern unter aktiver Überwachung für PCa durch, die alle an einer Klinik behandelt wurden. Über einen mittleren Beobachtungszeitraum von 61,2Monaten erlebten 124 Männer (43%) eine pathologische Progression, definiert als Gleason-Score von mehr als 6, maximaler maligner Biopsiestanzen Anteil von mehr als 50% bzw. mehr als 3 positive Stanzen bei einer routinemäßigen Folgeuntersuchung/Biopsie. Insgesamt wurden 119 Männer (41,3%) wegen Progression aus der aktiven Überwachung herausgenommen.

Männer, die ein 5-ARI einnahmen hatten eine niedrigere Rate von pathologischer Progression (24,3% vs. 49,1%) und es war weniger wahrscheinlich im Vergleich zu Nicht-Nutzer, das die aktive Überwachung aufgeben werden musste (25,7% vs 46,3%). Entsprechend einer multivariablen Analyse war die Nichtanwendung eines 5ARIs mit einem fast 2,6-fach erhöhtem Risiko im Vergleich zu 5ARI Anwendern, für eine pathologische Progression assoziiert.

Weiterhin sollte noch angemerkt werden, dass trotz einer FDA-Warnung auf der Medikamentenschachtel, die Forscher in dieser Studie kein erhöhtes Risiko von hochgradigem Prostatakrebs bei 5ARI Anwendung gesehen haben.

Es darf aber auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass es sich hier nur um eine retrospektive Studie mit limitierter Aussagekraft handelt, und 5ARIs die sexuelle Kompetenz beeinflussen können!

----------

